# Fly Tying Set-up - $450



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I got onto fly tying several years ago and built up a decent collection of quality tools and materials but sort of lost interest and am offering everything for sale. There are way to much to list individually but tons of feathers, hackles, furs, buck tails, thread, wet and dry hooks, brass and tungsten beads, marabou, tinsel, wire, floss, eyes, cement, lead wire, scud back, dubbing and more.

The vise is a Renzetti Traveler in like new condition and the tools are all Dr Slick. I am also including the Fly-Tying Bible and the tying station. This is a complete set up of high quality tools and materials for someone who wants to get into fly tying without messing with cheap kits.
PM or text for more info.
Jason
(801) 367-0360


----------

